# 2017 2nd Gen Diesel Pricing Revealed



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Huh. Interesting that they will offer a leather package on this "LT", yet don't spec the whole thing out in Premier trim like they do the gas ones. 

Part of me wonders if that's for the extra MPG they seem to get from the smaller tires, without Z Link, and unsprung weight at the corners.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Huh. Interesting that they will offer a leather package on this "LT", yet don't spec the whole thing out in Premier trim like they do the gas ones.
> 
> Part of me wonders if that's for the extra MPG they seem to get from the smaller tires, without Z Link, and unsprung weight at the corners.


Could be possible, though I expect them to open the engine up to all trim levels (which is what they have said they plan to) for 2018.

So it looks like it's about a $3k price premium for the Diesel, when compared to an LT Manual with the Convenience Package.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

So, is the CTD going to be a 2017 model or a 2018 like the Equinox. Legally, they can call anything a 2018 after Jan 1 2017.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

DslGate said:


> So, is the CTD going to be a 2017 model or a 2018 like the Equinox. Legally, they can call anything a 2018 after Jan 1 2017.


They're starting with a late MY17, only on the LT sedan. For MY18, they're expanding it out to other trim levels, as well as the hatch.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Huh. Interesting that they will offer a leather package on this "LT", yet don't spec the whole thing out in Premier trim like they do the gas ones.
> 
> Part of me wonders if that's for the extra MPG they seem to get from the smaller tires, without Z Link, and unsprung weight at the corners.


Your probably right, my guess is they are trying to squeak out over 50 mpg to get big promotion out of that. Assume z link does help with ride comfort though


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Your probably right, my guess is they are trying to squeak out over 50 mpg to get big promotion out of that. Assume z link does help with ride comfort though


Yep, less rear end shimmy over bumps. Definite improvement to handling, as well. But certainly extra weight.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

So can I get Apple Play with a manual and leather seats? I don't want a sunroof. I would rather have a hatch but there are three problems with that: the first is an unknown price premium , the second is the later issue date, the third is that it is made in Mexico. I'm trying not to be hypocritical when I criticize Ford for moving Cmax and Focus production there.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> So can I get Apple Play with a manual and leather seats?


They all have CarPlay.

So it's looking like "yes".


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Okay I'll wait for somebody to review it but I'll probably be dealing by May. Now to go and look at what colors they have available. I'm hoping for a good red or blue, getting tired of white.
I do wish that I could get the better sound system without having to get a potentially glitch prone automatic tranny and an eventually leaking sun roof.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> Okay I'll wait for somebody to review it but I'll probably be dealing by May. Now to go and look at what colors they have available. I'm hoping for a good red or blue, getting tired of white.


Kinetic blue is pretty snazzy (see the 2nd gen at the top of the CT page header). There's an almost maroon and your former "red hot" (1st gen at top of page) color from the first gen too.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

My former college colors were maroon and white but that would depend on the colors of the interior. Not a fan of that bright orangey red that some of the old Chevys had. Electric Blue would look like my late middle aged crazy but on the other had if it would make the neighbors talk that could be good also.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> Okay I'll wait for somebody to review it but I'll probably be dealing by May. Now to go and look at what colors they have available. I'm hoping for a good red or blue, getting tired of white.
> I do wish that I could get the better sound system without having to get a potentially glitch prone automatic tranny and an eventually leaking sun roof.


I agree on the sunroof business. No idea why GM pairs it with Bose.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Do I understand correctly that there is no factory nav with diesel?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> I agree on the sunroof business. No idea why GM pairs it with Bose.


Because people like me want both, dangit!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Do I understand correctly that there is no factory nav with diesel?


I believe that's only Premier trim, so probably.

There is, however, CarPlay/Android Auto, which displays your phone's map application on the big touchscreen.

One of the very cool things that struck me in the LT loaners. Very helpful.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I believe that's only Premier trim, so probably.
> 
> There is, however, CarPlay/Android Auto, which displays your phone's map application on the big touchscreen.
> 
> One of the very cool things that struck me in the LT loaners. Very helpful.


Yep, pretty much alleviates the need to pay extra for instantly-outdated navigation. I didn't figure out how to use it during our time with the Volt, unfortunately.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Yep, pretty much alleviates the need to pay extra for instantly-outdated navigation. I didn't figure out how to use it during our time with the Volt, unfortunately.


Supposedly with the built-in LTE, they push out updates to the MyLink and nav system directly to the car. So no SD card to store maps and stuff on that needs to be updated.

The navigation system is actually quite good, but I use the iPhone one on occasion too. If your phone is plugged in, you can just say "Take me to..." and it'll find it and pop up on the screen. Hopefully the same experience with Android.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I believe that's only Premier trim, so probably.
> 
> There is, however, CarPlay/Android Auto, which displays your phone's map application on the big touchscreen.
> 
> One of the very cool things that struck me in the LT loaners. Very helpful.


My Apple navigation works pretty darn well, I wonder if factory navigation may eventually just go away. If with gen 2 my apple maps shows up on screen, not sure why I would pay for factory navigation?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> My Apple navigation works pretty darn well, I wonder if factory navigation may eventually just go away. If with gen 2 my apple maps shows up on screen, not sure why I would pay for factory navigation?


The rare times you may be out of cell service, I suppose. But you could just carry a GPS for that.

I went camping/hiking a few times in WV this summer. There is NO cell service at all for hours. Not even a single bar.

As I recall, factory nav is standard on the Premier trim anyway. Not really an "option" per se.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh, well that's pretty cool they actually update the **** thing.

And I believe the Premier also gets you the larger 8" screen, yes?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Oh, well that's pretty cool they actually update the **** thing.
> 
> And I believe the Premier also gets you the larger 8" screen, yes?


I think that's only with the Sun & Sound package? And huh, looking at the website, navigation is bundled with that too. Whoops, sorry about my previous statement!

I do wish the surround/buttons around the radio were finished the same on the 7" models as it is on the 8". Looks less cheap for sure.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Very tempting.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

This line write here: "The 2017 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel will start at $24,670 without any options, and with a six-speed manual transmission" makes me very happy. I was concerned they'd change their minds on the manual. The nine speed automatic sounds pretty good too. Hopefully it's programmed well though. I hate it when a transmission feels like it is constantly shifting because there is always a "better" gear.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I am really excited about this one being offered with a 6 speed standard transmisson. Makes it worth considering. I really wanted one with my first gen diesel Cruze.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Doesn't look like you can get Bose with the manual. Bummer.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Doesn't look like you can get Bose with the manual. Bummer.


Because reasons! It really makes no sense.

More than likely, if I get one, it will be a 9-speed - as I am predicting it will exceed the fuel economy ratings of the 6-speed manual. I want a heated steering wheel, which currently is only available on the Premier, so I may very well be "stuck" with the auto. Considering I deal with plenty of city stop and go every day, can't say that's too big of an issue.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Is the 9 speed auto in any other Chevrolet cars at this point? Some don't like the auto in current ctd after having eco 6 speed manual, I like not shifting, if I upgrade in a couple years I would probably want a premier and auto. May go test drive a gas premier today and let GM give me a $50 gift card. If I did loads of highway driving the manual would be great, I do a mixed driving and shifting in town or stuck in traffic like in Chicago for a hour wasn't fun.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No, not yet. The ones that the press are driving with the 9-speed are Malibus with the 2.0T.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> No, not yet. The ones that the press are driving with the 9-speed are Malibus with the 2.0T.


My local dealer has several malibus with 2.0 turbo premiers so assume they have the 9 speed.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> My local dealer has several malibus with 2.0 turbo premiers so assume they have the 9 speed.


Not yet, they'll have an Aisin 8-speed.


----------

